# cheapest screenprint place



## bpboxer1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everyone i want to order around 100 to 5000 t shirts with the screenprint on them, im looking for the cheapest place to do it, is there anyone on here who uses a good place that will supply shirts plus print them, i heard shirtwholesaler.com is pretty descent. thank you


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

bpboxer1 said:


> Hello everyone i want to order around 100 to 5000 t shirts with the screenprint on them, im looking for the cheapest place to do it, is there anyone on here who uses a good place that will supply shirts plus print them, i heard shirtwholesaler.com is pretty descent. thank you


A quote for 100 - 5000 is a huge leap, a reason for that?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

call ur local shops and ask for quotes or post a request here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/
(u need 15 post before u can post there i believe could be off)


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

If your looking for the cheapest I hope your happy when you receive them. Remember you get what you pay for!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

mikelmorgan said:


> If your looking for the cheapest I hope your happy when you receive them. Remember you get what you pay for!


Exactly.

Find a place that has an automatic press and you can find pretty low prices when you order a lot of shirts. Price isn't everything though.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

* Coroplast Screen Printing For 

No screen charges !


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

What type of garments are you printing on, and how many colors?


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

Having more information (type of shirt, color of shirt and number of colors printed) would help someone provide a quote to you. There will be a big difference in pricing between 100 and 5000 though - volume is king, 100 isn't really volume - 5000 is. 

Hope this helps - with more detail we would be glad to provide a quote.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

bpboxer1 said:


> Hello everyone i want to order around 100 to 5000 t shirts with the screenprint on them, im looking for the cheapest place to do it, is there anyone on here who uses a good place that will supply shirts plus print them, i heard shirtwholesaler.com is pretty descent. thank you


Your asking for the moon, where are you? will you ship the shirts to us or do we supply? A box of shirts weighs about 37 lbs. UPS cost to you or use unknown. If I buy 100 shirts it cost me X but if I buy 5000 its -X. How many colors, how many locations? I know your trying to learn but the best advice I can give you is shop your local screen printers. A printer with a Manuel printer may very well give you a cheaper price on 100 shirts but one with an automatic on 5000 might be better.
Good Luck, John


----------

